# What is best method to connect to 2nd TV in another room



## FredZ (Aug 22, 2007)

I know this has been discussed here before, but I cannot find that thread now. I want to connect my HR-34 to a second TV in another room. I have the hdmi connected to the primary tv and I have a spare coax in the wall that I can use to send a signal out to the other tv location. I know I can use a component to composite converter and connect that to an rf modulator to send a sd signal over the coax. But if there is a way to get the signal to the 2nd tv in hd, that would be preferred. So is there any kind of converter that will send the component hd signal over the coax? Or maybe there is some sort of wireless solution? 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

A Genie Mini Client (C31) would be the most efficient way in my opinion. It will cost another $6/month on your DirecTV bill though.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

There are wireless HDMI solutions available. Here are a couple to look at:

http://www.amazon.com/Nyrius-NAVS50...&qid=1355948407&sr=8-8&keywords=wireless+hdmi

http://www.amazon.com/Actiontec-Wir...&qid=1355948427&sr=8-5&keywords=wireless+hdmi


----------



## hjones4841 (Aug 19, 2006)

Before you go with wireless HDMI, check the reviews carefully. I had a Rocketfish one that would barely make it across the room (10 feet). It clearly stated that it would only work if both transmitter and receiver are in the same room.

What about splitting the HDMI, running a Monoprice 24AWG cable and then using an IR repeater? Much more reliable that way. The only thing is that many IR repeaters are saturated by the fluorescent panels behind LCD TVs and won't work reliably. I have been able to choose a location of the IR transmitter that is away from the TV and that has worked well. Total cost will be about $100.

The problem with the rf modulator: it will only be SD and will require a component or composite output from the HR34. Does is still have analog video out?


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

JonBlack said:


> There are wireless HDMI solutions available. Here are a couple to look at:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Nyrius-NAVS50...&qid=1355948407&sr=8-8&keywords=wireless+hdmi
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Actiontec-Wir...&qid=1355948427&sr=8-5&keywords=wireless+hdmi


I've been using the Actiontec unit linked above for over a year. It has worked great. It transmits a strong signal in my set up over a distance of about 50 feet through multiple walls and up one floor, and the quality of the transmitted video is excellent.

In my situation, I'm using it to feed a TV in a room where it is watched for a few minutes a couple of times a month, and I have a hard time justifying paying another $6 per month for another DIRECTV receiver, and the Actiontec product provides a great solution. If, however, it was a TV that was getting watched much more regularly, I would by using an additional DIRECTV receiver or, if I had an HR34, a client.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

Wish that Actiontec HDMI Wireless Unit would have been available when I did my Bedroom to Bathroom Setup.

I ran my HDMI into an HDMI Splitter from Monoprice.com and then ran the HDMI Cable up thru the wall over and down the wall in the Bathroom and it works like a Charm but took a lot more work than using this Wireless Method.


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

Wireless HDMI is probably your best solution if you want HD at the second set (it does have an HDMI input????), but you can also go wired and use your single coax with an HDMI over coax converter pair. The prices on wireless are falling and it's getting better so it might be a toss-up. The only other approach involves rewiring. Here's one HDMI over coax system.

http://www.hdtvsupply.com/hdmi-to-coax-adapter.html

You still need to split your single HDMI output to get the second feed whichever way you go (assuming you use HDMI).


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

One thing to mention about all these wireless HDMI, and HDMI over coax suggestions, they very well could introduce a lot of issues with HDCP on the premium channels now, and possibly other channels in the future.

Not to mention you are talking about spending a hundred dollars or more to get everything set up. To me it would make more sense for him to call DirecTV and see if they can give him a deal on adding a C31. He might be able to get one for free. Then his only expense is the additional $6/month, which means it would take years for him to spend as much money as you guys are talking about with these HDMI solutions.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

Beerstalker,

Yes, I agree with what you said. I was going to buy a wireless HDMI solution until I realized it was almost $200. That would take nearly 2.5 years years to recoup my costs. That's also assuming that the device doesn't fail within in that time period. We ended up just getting a fourth C31 for the oddball room.


----------



## jclangston (Oct 19, 2010)

Agreed, if you use a C31 you can tune to another channel or watch a separate recording on tv2.


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

Beerstalker said:


> One thing to mention about all these wireless HDMI, and HDMI over coax suggestions, they very well could introduce a lot of issues with HDCP on the premium channels now, and possibly other channels in the future.


With the Actiontec product discussed above, at one time there were HDCP issues, but there was a firmware update, and, now, it performs without a problem on the premium channels.



JonBlack said:


> Beerstalker,
> 
> Yes, I agree with what you said. I was going to buy a wireless HDMI solution until I realized it was almost $200. That would take nearly 2.5 years years to recoup my costs. That's also assuming that the device doesn't fail within in that time period. We ended up just getting a fourth C31 for the oddball room.


As I said in my post above, if I were looking for a solution for a TV that was being watched on a frequent basis, I'd be getting another DIRECTV box for the ability to use that remote TV to watch a different channel than the one being watched on the local TV, but, with a TV that is used very infrequently, I'd rather pay $130 (which is what I paid for my Actiontec unit) up front than pay DIRECTV $6 per month. Plus, the Actiontec unit can be used to transmit BluRay or any other HDMI signal to the remote TV in addition to the DIRECTV signal.


----------



## Vin (Mar 29, 2004)

lesz said:


> I've been using the Actiontec unit linked above for over a year. It has worked great. It transmits a strong signal in my set up over a distance of about 50 feet through multiple walls and up one floor, and the quality of the transmitted video is excellent.
> 
> In my situation, I'm using it to feed a TV in a room where it is watched for a few minutes a couple of times a month, and I have a hard time justifying paying another $6 per month for another DIRECTV receiver, and the Actiontec product provides a great solution. If, however, it was a TV that was getting watched much more regularly, I would by using an additional DIRECTV receiver or, if I had an HR34, a client.


Same here. I have output A of a monoprice HDMI 4x2 switch connected to the Actiontec transmitter in my basement which sends the signal to the Actiontec receiver connected to the Samsung LED in my bedroom on the 1st floor. I can switch between the HR21, HR24 and Roku box in my basement. I use the NextGen remote extender with a cheap RCA learning remote to control it all....works flawlessly.

I got the Actiontec kit on ebay for < $70 shipped. Here's a current deal I just found if the OP is interested > http://www.ebay.com/itm/Actiontec-M..._Audio_Video_Transmitters&hash=item51a5bb8f9c


----------



## lesz (Aug 3, 2010)

Vin said:


> Same here. I have output A of a monoprice HDMI 4x2 switch connected to the Actiontec transmitter in my basement which sends the signal to the Actiontec receiver connected to the Samsung LED in my bedroom on the 1st floor. I can switch between the HR21, HR24 and Roku box in my basement. I use the NextGen remote extender with a cheap RCA learning remote to control it all....works flawlessly.
> 
> I got the Actiontec kit on ebay for < $70 shipped. Here's a current deal I just found if the OP is interested > http://www.ebay.com/itm/Actiontec-M..._Audio_Video_Transmitters&hash=item51a5bb8f9c


I went back and checked what I paid for my Actiontec kit. I actually paid $100 in December of 2011. At that price or at the $70 price point that they evidently are currently available for, it seems to me that it is a very cost-effective alternative to getting another box from DIRECTV to allow both DIRECTV programming and other HD video to be watched in a room where the TV is only infrequently used.


----------



## JonBlack (Feb 24, 2005)

$70-$100 makes the Actiontec more cost effective for an infrequently used TV.


----------



## RBTO (Apr 11, 2009)

JonBlack said:


> $70-$100 makes the Actiontec more cost effective for an infrequently used TV.


Or the sometimes troubling job of video wiring for your wall hung TV or ceiling mounted projector.


----------



## sda3 (Nov 29, 2005)

Richierich said:


> Wish that Actiontec HDMI Wireless Unit would have been available when I did my Bedroom to Bathroom Setup.
> 
> I ran my HDMI into an HDMI Splitter from Monoprice.com and then ran the HDMI Cable up thru the wall over and down the wall in the Bathroom and it works like a Charm but took a lot more work than using this Wireless Method.


I also use a monoprice HDMI splitter (does do HDCP) and ran an HDMI cable up the walls from my basement office into my kitchen. I have the receiver set to RF and use a normal D* RF remote to control it. Works like a gem. I have used wireless video in the past (pre wireless HDMI) never worked that well, I have no experience with wireless HDMI that these guys are using.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

sda3 said:


> I also use a monoprice HDMI splitter (does do HDCP) and ran an HDMI cable up the walls from my basement office into my kitchen. I have the receiver set to RF and use a normal D* RF remote to control it.


I can't use RF with my Remote unfortunately because I have a Harmony One Remote that does not do RF so I would have to get rid of that and my wife will not part with the Harmony One as it does all of the switching for her with one push of a button so Bah Humbug.

I have to go into the Bedroom and select the channel I want to view and then I am Good To Go.


----------



## sda3 (Nov 29, 2005)

Richierich said:


> I can't use RF with my Remote unfortunately because I have a Harmony One Remote that does not do RF so I would have to get rid of that and my wife will not part with the Harmony One as it does all of the switching for her with one push of a button so Bah Humbug.
> 
> I have to go into the Bedroom and select the channel I want to view and then I am Good To Go.


IR repeaters have gotten pretty cheap. If the distance isn't too great that would probably work for you.


----------



## Richierich (Jan 10, 2008)

sda3 said:


> IR repeaters have gotten pretty cheap. If the distance isn't too great that would probably work for you.


Awesome Suggestion.

Where would you get an IR Repeater?

Perhaps at Monoprice.com?

The distance is only about 10 feet away in my Master Bathroom.


----------

